# ebay/paypal



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

I refuse to use paypal after being scammed back in the summer. Is there a way to get ebay purchases to accept visa direct to seller?


----------



## Eric The Viking (28 Nov 2013)

I don't think so. Ebay/paypal changed it some years back to require you to use paypal.

PayPal aren't my pals either. Some years ago, I lost over £200 in a scam that they wouldn't even correspond about. 

They used to use very carefully worded Ts&Cs so that their operations fell outside banking law - I don't know if they still do. It meant you had no redress other than to sue them, but then they moved offshore so it was impossible for all practical purposes.

They used to share at least one director with RBoS, and I think RBoS put quite a lot of money in at the beginning.

I don't like them and avoid using them if at all possible. When you consider the whole eBay process end-to-end, it's a very expensive way to sell things. The only balancing factor is that it does let you advertise to niche markets globally, which otherwise would be difficult. Even then, there are better alternatives. For broadcast electronics I use a specialist list with an escrow service. They're very good, have humans doing the support and are significantly cheaper than eBay overall.

I think you're stuck with PP for many purchases. When people list things on eBay, they can elect to accept other forms of payment, but they are _required_ to accept PayPal now, as a condition of listing something.

I buy from eBay. I pay with PP as I have little choice, but it's responsible for increasing costs, and I think very hard before selling that way. I've noticed in the last two years, that anything commercially listed on eBay (electronic components, for example) is almost always cheaper if bought another way. That's most probably the fees and PP charges. 

For selling, there are usually other, better choices, for example here or the small ads in the local paper (now on-line, too).

E.


----------



## Baldhead (28 Nov 2013)

DW can you contact the seller and ask if they will accept a cheque? I have done this in the past, it's a lot slower as they will want to wait until the cheque clears, but it means no one gets ripped off with PayPal fees.

Baldhead


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

I was wanting to purchase a flight simulator game add on and the ebay price was a tenner cheaper than amazon. Tried to contact the seller direct gamezone or something but it only took me back to ebay.


----------



## axe (28 Nov 2013)

My guess is that anyone that can accept Visa or Mastercard payments would be registered on there as a business seller so at the bottom of their listings are their contact details. Ebay try their best to cover them up but they are there.

You could contact the seller via their email address and ask if they will accept cards. If you contact them direct they may accept a cheque or bank transfer but that way there is a small risk if something goes wrong as you would not be covered as you would with a credit card.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcros (28 Nov 2013)

I cant remember, what was your issue with Paypal? 

The majority of dis-likers are the traders because it gives the buyers so much protection, normally. I use Paypal for my little enterprise. The main reason for his is so that I never have any credit numbers to fall into the wrong hands. As a buyer, I would far rather that Paypal stored them than they went to a place of unknown security. 

Paypal should, as a buyer cover you for:

items not received
items received damaged
items not as described (was this your issue???)
fake goods (you may have to get an expert to verify this, and I am not sure at who's cost)
etc.

You will always have the protection of the Sale of Goods Act, and Distance Selling Regs if they are applicable. I think that Paypal will back these up, so if you change your mind...

Personally, I would hug and make up with Paypal, and double check the small print re returns policies etc before buying. It will probably cost you more in the long run avoiding it- having to pay a bit more from Amazon, a few stamps for mailing cheques etc.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

After having my credit card fraudently used (and a close neighbour the same day)when I made the last paypal transaction, I don't want to know. 

Once bitten twice shy, I was always taught as a youngster.


----------



## Jacob (28 Nov 2013)

I'd go for Paypal too especially if you are the buyer. It's very efficient and seems to be very safe with plenty of protection from dodgy sellers.


----------



## mseries (28 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":249lu8lg said:


> I refuse to use paypal after being scammed back in the summer. Is there a way to get ebay purchases to accept visa direct to seller?


It's up to the seller what they accept. I don't accept cheques anymore, far too much hassle to bank them. You should contact the seller through eBay to ask then if they'll accept anything else. If not, spend your money elsewhere, their loss.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":3kdjjwbt said:


> After having my credit card fraudently used (and a close neighbour the same day)when I made the last paypal transaction, I don't want to know.
> 
> Once bitten twice shy, I was always taught as a youngster.


With you all of the way.

I stay well clear of both, don’t understand how to use ebay or paypal, and don’t want to.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## ss03947 (28 Nov 2013)

If I sell anything that has to go by courier I won't accept Paypal.

Mate of mine got ripped when he sent an large item via courier, seller complained to Paypal, Paypal as usual backed the buyer, they got the money back, & he got nothing, no returns, nowt.

I prefer pickup, & cash when the buyer see's the item, & is happy, if they want it sent via courier it's not a problem, (after I point out what's stated in the listing) but it doesn't leave until funds are cleared by BACS. 

I know I'm not the only seller who thinks this way, I've a 100% record, & will stand by what I sell, but I won't be ripped off.

SS.


----------



## RogerP (28 Nov 2013)

The other side of the coin - in 13 years using eBay I've had over 3000 transactions (buying and selling) and no problems that weren't resolved amicably and 100% positive feedback.


----------



## ss03947 (28 Nov 2013)

> The other side of the coin - in 13 years using eBay I've had over 3000 transactions (buying and selling) and no problems that weren't resolved amicably and 100% positive feedback.



Yep, same here Roger, amicably been the common denominator, but with the amount of scamming that is on the increase I stick on the side of caution.

SS.


----------



## mind_the_goat (28 Nov 2013)

if you click the 'ask the seller a question' button you can offer to pay by some other means, direct transfer into their bank account is one way. BUT you do loose any protection as a buyer that paypal offer. So if you did that and you didn't get the item you would struggle to get it resolved. Ebay will not share the sellers email address with you.


----------



## RogerS (28 Nov 2013)

dw....I remember your 'scam' but that wasn't down to PayPal IIRC.


----------



## RogerP (28 Nov 2013)

mind_the_goat":3vi9skpk said:


> ........... Ebay will not share the sellers email address with you.


I don't understand what you mean. If you are the buyer you always get the seller's address.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

RogerS":2w0f6mln said:


> dw....I remember your 'scam' but that wasn't down to PayPal IIRC.




But it was when I used pay pal?


----------



## RogerS (28 Nov 2013)

Just looked again at that thread. Is the card one that you only use for Paypal? If so then fair cop. But if you use the card elsewhere then how do you know it wasn't a scam from one of the other transactions?


----------



## mind_the_goat (28 Nov 2013)

RogerP":28ljz1ow said:


> mind_the_goat":28ljz1ow said:
> 
> 
> > ........... Ebay will not share the sellers email address with you.
> ...



Actually maybe that's not true, last purchase I made I got a note from the vendor in my inbox, with his own email address in the 'from' box, as well as the same note via the ebay interface. 

I work with computers all day, you can't expect me to understand them during my leisure time as well


----------



## RogerP (28 Nov 2013)

mind_the_goat":fcnwedzv said:


> RogerP":fcnwedzv said:
> 
> 
> > mind_the_goat":fcnwedzv said:
> ...


Did you not get a "Confirmation of your order ...." email directly from eBay? This contains all the information of the transaction, including the seller's name and address. You should get one every time you buy anything through eBay.


----------



## Hivenhoe (28 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":56blg4ov said:


> I refuse to use paypal after being scammed back in the summer. Is there a way to get ebay purchases to accept visa direct to seller?



What about one of those prepaid debit cards, just put on small amounts to pay for ebay stuff?


----------



## RogerP (28 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":2c52dfrt said:


> RogerS":2c52dfrt said:
> 
> 
> > dw....I remember your 'scam' but that wasn't down to PayPal IIRC.
> ...



With respect I don't think PayPay was at fault. You most probably were caught by a phishing attack (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing) and replied to what you thought was a PayPal page but was actually criminals stealing your details.


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Nov 2013)

As an Ebay buyer I don't get a private seller's address unless they wish me to have it, often not until it is found on a return address lable on the package .... but at least I get it eventually.

Business sellers should have their contact details in a drop down box at the bottom left of each page. It's amazing just how many don't put full contact details, especially foreign ones. If they either can't be bothered or they don't have checkable details, then they don't get my business.

@ DevonWoody

It is very easy to make a link (URL) read as one address but it actually takes you somewhere else.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2013)

Back to that ebay/paypal scam, I had not placed an order with anyone else on the web for some time, perhaps weeks. I did an ebay/paypal transaction and the same day I got hit 6 times, three times it was immediately picked up by visa who telephoned me and a further three more times after visa telephoned but not picked up by them.

So their web site or security must be no good. The neighbour opposite got hit the same day at ebay/paypal using a M & S credit card.

Its got to be them.


----------



## RogerS (29 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":319qlkfp said:


> Back to that ebay/paypal scam, I had not placed an order with anyone else on the web for some time, perhaps weeks. I did an ebay/paypal transaction and the same day I got hit 6 times, three times it was immediately picked up by visa who telephoned me and a further three more times after visa telephoned but not picked up by them.
> 
> So their web site or security must be no good. The neighbour opposite got hit the same day at ebay/paypal using a M & S credit card.
> 
> Its got to be them.



dw...you are confusing 'correlation' with 'causation'


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2013)

Roger, I did nothing or anything different that day I placed the order or anything around that was likely to be phishing came in or had come in at the the time.

I have used my new card with Amazon and others since and no scams, but I am not going near E & P again.


I might ask visa for another card perhaps so I could place orders with E & P and then cancel it each time, that might work for me?

I have also got that extra security password to use when placing orders but it is not at the ebay/P site if I recall.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2013)

I just placed an order at Amazon a couple of minutes ago, signed in selected an item and confirmed order and it was accepted without me putting in credit card details. Order confirmed email one minute later.

That should mean that no scammer can get my details?

Is that safer than the E & P system?

When I got the email confirmation it allows the order to be edited.


----------



## Hivenhoe (29 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":lv93v1gp said:


> I just placed an order at Amazon a couple of minutes ago, signed in selected an item and confirmed order and it was accepted without me putting in credit card details. Order confirmed email one minute later.
> 
> That should mean that no scammer can get my details?
> 
> ...



Confused, if Amazon accepted your order without you putting card details then they must have them stored or another method of payment used. Paypal would/should do the same, but if you're entering card details when using paypal and getting scammed, is there a possibility that you have a "key logger" virus whatever on your system? Have you run a full system analysis not just anti virus?


----------



## RogerP (29 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":1x67f0ct said:


> I just placed an order at Amazon a couple of minutes ago, signed in selected an item and confirmed order and it was accepted without me putting in credit card details. Order confirmed email one minute later.
> ......


Obviously that's because Amazon have your credit cards details already saved. Same as PayPal.

Apart from anything else there's no way a multi-national company the size of eBay/PayPal is going to "scam" anyone for a few quid.

Your problems must have had some other cause.


----------



## RogerS (29 Nov 2013)

RogerP":bpnpol7q said:


> devonwoody":bpnpol7q said:
> 
> 
> > I just placed an order at Amazon a couple of minutes ago, signed in selected an item and confirmed order and it was accepted without me putting in credit card details. Order confirmed email one minute later.
> ...



Precisely. Scammers can wait months before 'trying' your card. To suggest that Paypal scammed you is, frankly, just plain daft.


----------



## mseries (29 Nov 2013)

It's likely that the 'scam' that you fell victim of in the summer was not 'via' ebay not paypal in my view. IIRC you suffered some fraudulent credit card transactions. It's possible that the perpertrator could have got your details from Paypal (not eBay, eBay use Paypal) but also possible that they could have got them from Amazon or any other online retailer or any real life shop or petrol station where you have used the card. What details do they need ? Your name & address (maybe), the 16 digit number, the expiry date and the 3 digits on the back. None of this is difficult to view by someone handling the card. If I was a scammer I'd try to harvest card details in the real world not the cyber world, it's much easier with less of an audit trail.

Details could be harvested electronically by malware on your computer or network, on any network you use to transmit the details (https or encrypted networks guard againsts packet sniffing). You can take steps to avoid this.

Anyone storing your details such as Paypal, Amazon, banks, anyone else to whom you've transacted with, has a duty to protect them from theft but we hear stories of secuirity being breached. There is little you can do to avoid issues here except not use them, it's the old trust & convenience argument.


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Nov 2013)

RogerP":2f3qd1z1 said:


> Apart from anything else there's no way a multi-national company the size of eBay/PayPal is going to "scam" anyone for a few quid.



I admire your optimism.

PP makes a not insignificant amount from the credit balances in its accounts. Note that funds do not automatically transfer into a bank account. You have to do that manually. Whilst it's in PayPal's account, they have the use of it and the interest accruing. They keep it in a _real_ bank account, obviously.

There are also a lot of suggestions across the Internet that they have frozen trader accounts arbitrarily. I'm in no position to claim this has ever been true, nor if it continues today as a practice in PayPal, however I know of two people whose trading accounts were frozen, in one case about £700 was involved, in another >£20,000. The reasons cited were suspicious activity and buyer complaint, respectively. The traders' contract with PP gives no comeback, and, because _they are very carefully not a bank and offshore now_, you have no protection from the relevant ombudsman either. 

They took about £70 off me personally, when I was scammed by a buyer in the Irish republic.

It's highly unlikely that I just happen to know a lot of dodgy traders (disproportionately so). Other explanations are far more likely, but I'll dance gracefully round the libel laws, if you don't mind. 

I said earlier that a decade or so ago PayPal was closely linked to the Royal Bank of Scotland. That should also give pause...

E.


----------



## RogerS (29 Nov 2013)

EtV...your points are valid but in the context of dw we are talking about the likelihood of PayPal leaking his credit card details etc to a third party.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2013)

RogerS, I have never intended to imply that paypal were scamming me, I was saying using paypal has not been secure for me. 
someone got my details when I used paypal but it has not happened when I have used other traders since or before. I had not placed an order with ebay for around 10 months when it happened, so they and ebay are not a secure site for me.


----------



## RogerS (29 Nov 2013)

devonwoody":20wn8evo said:


> RogerS, I have never intended to imply that paypal were scamming me, I was saying using paypal has not been secure for me.
> *someone got my details when I used paypal* but it has not happened when I have used other traders since or before. I had not placed an order with ebay for around 10 months when it happened, so they and ebay are not a secure site for me.



That is not proven. You are certainly entitled to think that, of course. But as I said before...there is a difference between correlation and causation.


----------



## ss03947 (29 Nov 2013)

> I have never intended to imply that paypal were scamming me, I was saying using paypal has not been secure for me.
> someone got my details when I used paypal



You might have a keylogger DW, when you log into PP why don't you use the OSK (onscreen keyboard).

SS.


----------



## devonwoody (30 Nov 2013)

ss03947":uwoabeow said:


> > I have never intended to imply that paypal were scamming me, I was saying using paypal has not been secure for me.
> > someone got my details when I used paypal
> 
> 
> ...




Tell me more and how to get it please. I am W7.


----------



## axe (30 Nov 2013)

This will explain - 

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-use-the-onscreen-keyboard-in-windows-7.html


----------



## devonwoody (30 Nov 2013)

Thanks Ace, sound a good suggestion when filling up an order page on the web, but have the bad boys got another system to trap that?


----------



## axe (30 Nov 2013)

No problem.

I have no idea about the bad guys though. That sort of thing is way over my head.

Just a simple carpenter me..................


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Dec 2013)

A couple of years ago, PayPal held over £3,000 of mine for about eight weeks, before they let it go to my account. The guitar I'd sold was in Spain with its new owner and there was I with egg on my face. Then PayPal wondered why I closed the account! So now I don't use PayPal unless I have no other option.

If I am shopping online and a would-be supplier won't accept credit cards, then I look elsewhere. Credit cards are part of life I suppose, and have been around a lot longer than PayPal. A dealer who won't accept credit or debit cards must be missing out on a huge slice of potential business. This seems to be an anomaly, and I don't understand how PayPal has so many 'faithful' followers. After all, it can't be any quicker or more convenient to pay by either method. 

As to eBay's 'rules', I have bought from eBay, quite recently. So far no problem using my credit card. It goes through PayPal, of course, but having no account of my own, that doesn't bother me. I am always asked if I wish to open an account, but I just click the 'No Thanks' button...


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2013)

Benchwayze":2pt8em00 said:


> ......... and I don't understand how PayPal has so many 'faithful' followers. After all, it can't be any quicker or more convenient to pay by either method. ...............


I wouldn't class myself as a "faithful follower" but I certainly use PayPal. It's very convenient and fast, just click or two to buy something, no pesky filling in of all my address and card information plus the seller doesn't get my card details - only PayPal have those.


----------



## mseries (1 Dec 2013)

Benchwayze":z5tcezxh said:


> ... A dealer who won't accept credit or debit cards must be missing out on a huge slice of potential business. This seems to be an anomaly, and I don't understand how PayPal has so many 'faithful' followers. After all, it can't be any quicker or more convenient to pay by either method. ...


Some dealers may not be set up to accept credit cards directly but using Paypal, a buyer can pay him using a credit card. Also, Paypal makes paying without a credit card and without a cheque and without a debit card possible. They seller knows nothing but an email address and postal address both of which are public. I use Paypal to sell and buy, just small amounts, I usually let the money sit in Paypal and spend it using Paypal - it's very convenient, much more that using anything else. I am not a faithful follower, I just find it convenient, if there was something else as convenient I may choose to use that, like NOCHEX in the past.


----------



## Jacob (1 Dec 2013)

Paypal is brilliant for buyers as all you need to do is type in your password and the thing is bought in seconds. This means it's probably good for sellers too as quite a few thing must be bought in haste which might have been forgotten if you have to fiddle about with cards, of even worse, check books


----------



## ss03947 (1 Dec 2013)

> A couple of years ago, PayPal held over £3,000 of mine for about eight weeks, before they let it go to my account. The guitar I'd sold was in Spain with its new owner and there was I with egg on my face.



Imagine then John if they gave the money back to the buyer.. :shock: 

Bank transfer all the way when sending goods out the country, for me anyway.

SS.


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2013)

Jacob":1qmf96jm said:


> Paypal is brilliant for buyers as all you need to do is type in your password and the thing is bought in seconds. This means it's probably good for sellers too as quite a few thing must be bought in haste which might have been forgotten if you have to fiddle about with cards, of even worse, check books


Amazon is even more dangerous if you're signed in and have 1-click turned on! Ping, ping, ping


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2013)

ss03947":1bvp52mt said:


> Bank transfer all the way when sending goods out the country, for me anyway.
> SS.


 ... great for the seller but NO protection at all for the buyer.


----------



## petermillard (1 Dec 2013)

mseries":28m6q8p8 said:


> Some dealers may not be set up to accept credit cards directly but using Paypal, a buyer can pay him using a credit card. Also, Paypal makes paying without a credit card and without a cheque and without a debit card possible. They seller knows nothing but an email address and postal address both of which are public. I use Paypal to sell and buy, just small amounts, I usually let the money sit in Paypal and spend it using Paypal - it's very convenient, much more that using anything else. I am not a faithful follower, I just find it convenient, if there was something else as convenient I may choose to use that, like NOCHEX in the past.


This, exactly. The start-up and recurring costs associated with accepting credit and debit card payments if you're a small business can be extremely high; fortunately we have alternatives in the form of direct bank payments, payments through smartphones etc... but if the buyer wants to specifically use a credit card then PayPal or Google wallet are useful alternatives. In the U.S. start-ups like Square have shown that low(er) card-processing fees and hardware costs are possible, and hopefully we'll see a chip & pin friendly expansion at some point.

NOCHEX - that takes me back, lol!

Cheers, Pete


----------



## MMUK (1 Dec 2013)

RogerP":1b1l3nvt said:


> ss03947":1b1l3nvt said:
> 
> 
> > Bank transfer all the way when sending goods out the country, for me anyway.
> ...




The complete reverse of Paypal then. The seller has pineapple all protection on eBay or with Paypal these days :evil:


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2013)

MMUK":3ln6u1mo said:


> RogerP":3ln6u1mo said:
> 
> 
> > ss03947":3ln6u1mo said:
> ...


Well there is some. Providing you post to the address given to you by PayPal (no other - not even from eBay) and send it by a trackable service then you are covered against "not received" claims - even if the buyer claims it's not their signature - which is the major buyer scam.


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Dec 2013)

ss03947":1vwo2dcv said:


> > A couple of years ago, PayPal held over £3,000 of mine for about eight weeks, before they let it go to my account. The guitar I'd sold was in Spain with its new owner and there was I with egg on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SS, 

That was threatened. To add to the debacle, DHL fouled up transit, (I had paid top dollar for 'Express Delivery'.) The buyer complained to PayPal. I managed to smooth that over, but then PayPal refused to transfer the funds because the £3,000 was an 'unexpected' large amount, and they suspected I was laundering money! 

I wanted a bank transfer as it happens, but the buyer didn't want to deposit money until he had the guitar. It was a case of someone has to place trust at the end of the day! 

And as Jacob must know, I have a tendency to be the 'only one in step', and it doesn't bother me one iota. 8) 

Merry Christmas Jacob...


----------



## sawdust1 (2 Dec 2013)

The only paypal problem i have had so far is when someone purchased a duck house from my web site when they were on holiday in spain as they wanted it their for when they got back. Everything fine, then email from paypal saying payment received ok to send goods, 3 days later paypal said suspect transaction they were holding the payment until i sent them proof of delivery. I got this from the pallet company and sent it off. 2 weeks later paypal tell me they have returned the money to the customer with no explanation as to why. Now the customer has the duck house and their £350 back. It took me a month before they sent me a cheque for it as every time i asked for it they said paypal had not returned their money yet. I now only do cheque or BACS payments.


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2013)

Sounds like an Member of Parliament was trying to scam you.

A MP purchased a duck house on his expenses I think, did he also purchase it from you as well? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jacob (3 Dec 2013)

Benchwayze":2vlav0rl said:


> ss03947":2vlav0rl said:
> 
> 
> > > A couple of years ago, PayPal held over £3,000 of mine for about eight weeks, before they let it go to my account. The guitar I'd sold was in Spain with its new owner and there was I with egg on my face.
> ...


And a happy Christmas to you to Benchwayze!

Talking of difficult ebay sales - I managed to sell (for my son) an ancient landrover broken down parked up somewhere in Greece. No problem. Got the buy it now price. Got paid via Paypal. 
Come to think - didn't any feedback pos or neg. Hope the buyer survived the experience!


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Dec 2013)

sawdust1":2ucvdfx1 said:


> The only paypal problem i have had so far is when someone purchased a duck house from my web site when they were on holiday in spain as they wanted it their for when they got back. Everything fine, then email from paypal saying payment received ok to send goods, 3 days later paypal said suspect transaction they were holding the payment until i sent them proof of delivery. I got this from the pallet company and sent it off. 2 weeks later paypal tell me they have returned the money to the customer with no explanation as to why. Now the customer has the duck house and their £350 back. It took me a month before they sent me a cheque for it as every time i asked for it they said paypal had not returned their money yet. I now only do cheque or BACS payments.



That's a pretty close parallel to what happened to me. 

In my case the customer raised a complaint for non-receipt of goods a mere four days after the close of the eBay auction. I had despatched the goods two days earlier (and told the customer that, IIRC), so it was quite unreasonable to expect them to reach Eire from Bristol in that time. 

Following the complaint, there was a small amount of correspondence with the customer. I sent another unit. 

At that point all communication stopped, although the complaint wasn't withdrawn. The "customer" refused to acknowledge receipt of the second unit, although of course there was a signature. 

So I was down two units, value about £60, plus postage (twice), plus eBay fees, plus PayPal "fines" and the price of one unit which PayPal simply removed from my account. It cleaned out the PP account and left me "owing" PayPal, so I simply stopped using the account and ignored letters (they even sent threatening ones by post IIRC). I was longing for them to start court proceedings so I could deal with them, but they didn't.

PayPal's behaviour in this was outrageous. They've since tightened their contract with sellers to make the seller's position even worse. I won't be taken for a fool twice by them.

E.


----------



## Ali (1 May 2014)

I recently won an auction for a specialist power tool but have not received the item. The seller (some Russian name but who really knows who he/she is) has disappeared and not replying to any messages.

Just about to try start a claim through eBay/paypal for my money back but I don't understand why the seller did this? Don't paypal take the money back? The seller ran about 4 other auctions at the same time selling other high value tools


----------



## RogerS (1 May 2014)

Ali":2voarcqb said:


> I recently won an auction for a specialist power tool but have not received the item. The seller (some Russian name but who really knows who he/she is) has disappeared and not replying to any messages.
> 
> Just about to try start a claim through eBay/paypal for my money back but I don't understand why the seller did this? Don't paypal take the money back? The seller ran about 4 other auctions at the same time selling other high value tools



His name wasn't Pooh-In, by any chance? Seeing what he's doing in Ukraine I wouldn't put anything past the chiselling lying SOB.

Seriously, sorry to hear of your problem. There are shysters out there (and everywhere else). The good news is that you will get your money back (eventually).


----------



## Jimllfixowt (2 May 2014)

I've found that using eBay on a mobile devise only allows you use PayPal. You can't even select other payment method on checkout, so if you but it now you have to cancel the sale.


----------



## Ali (25 Jul 2014)

Okay so this has happened to me twice now and I'm really annoyed. I've an auction for an item that was probably too good to be true (in my eyes). I was surprised an item like this came up on ebay so had to buy it but the sale was probably not genuine and I haven't received the item and seller has disappeared. I'll probably get my money back (£1k) but I want the item   

The seller is obviously pocketing the cash then closing down all his accounts. Why can't ebay do something about this? It sucks.


----------



## RogerP (25 Jul 2014)

Ali":35hdacov said:


> ....... The seller is obviously pocketing the cash then closing down all his accounts. Why can't ebay do something about this? It sucks.


 I heard of this sort of scam before but it really puzzles me how it's done. 

When I wanted to close one of my eBay accounts I couldn't do so until ALL outstanding transactions/payments/listings etc were closed or finalised. It was far more than just clicking the "close my account button".


----------



## doorframe (25 Jul 2014)

EBAY.

2 weeks ago I (stupidly) made an offer on a car without seeing it. It was a classified ad with a 'best offer' option. I made the offer, at £350 below the asking price, and unfortunately the seller accepted immediately. I went to see it. The seller made it very clear when I arrived that as far as he was concerned it was a done deal. After viewing it, and realising it was a pile of poo, obviously nowhere near as good as the description or the photos, I politely informed the seller that there was no deal. I tolerated the abuse that followed, and left. 

The seller has now opened a 'case' against me. I realise that he has lost his listing fee, and perhaps that is my fault for being an silly person. But what about my costs? Petrol, tunnel tolls, time?

I don't sell on ebay at all anymore. I only use Preloved and Gumtree. No fees, and no problems. I do still buy on ebay, but only local cash on collection, because if the seller is an ahole, I can always walk away.


----------

